# BMC Team Machine SLR01 Actual Weight



## CliveDS

Had to throw this baby on the scale as soon as they came in: 920grams for the 53cm


----------



## The Mad hippie

I weighed a complete 57cm today at 6630gms. Sram red and Easton EA90 slx wheels.
No pedals or cages.

E


----------



## cwdzoot

That's great. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## Paiasoloco

*BMC Team Machine SLR01 Weight*

Just weighed my 2012 Team Machine Di2 to 15.2 pounds or 6890 grams with the following build:

- 2012 SLR01 Electronic Frameset
- Dura Ace FC-7900 Crankset
- Dura Ace CS-7900 Cassette
- Dura Ace chain
- Ultegra Di2 Rear/Front Derailleurs
- Ultegra Di2 Shifters
- Ultegra BR-6700 brakeset
- Easton EC90 Aero Tubular back wheel w/ TUFO Hi-Composite Carbon tire
- Easton EC90 SL Tubular front wheel w/Mavic Yksion Griplink tire
- Easton EC90 SLX3 Handlebar
- Fzik Antares K:IUM


----------

